# Transfer SMS from Android to iPhone(Backuptrans)



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,I spent hours of finding app which can I use to transfer my sms from Android device to iPhone. I found Backuptrans android sms to iphone transfer,but its only for 20 sms. If I want to transfer all of my sms(Yes,I need them,and I cant save them on Gmail,I need them as sms conversation)
I need to buy this app and it costs 20 dollars..I think its really expensive only for one use. Thats why I still have Android and I cant buy iPhone ,because most of sms are very important for me..Is there any other solution? Thx for answers


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

Nobody? :-/


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

You need ab aplicatiob that save messages in xml 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

You need an aplicatiob that save messages in xml 


Try superbackup its available in play store and its free

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## smart_ani (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks buddy one of my friend was facing same issue will suggest him.. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

It makes the backup of all you need contacts,apps (only not with data) ecc.....

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

nilac8991 said:


> You need ab aplicatiob that save messages in xml
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for answer. Yes,I know it. Im using SMSBackupRestore..When I want to backup and restore my sms from Android to Android..It works like a charm..And btw,it saves .xml
But how can I transfer it to iPhone? :-/


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

Now you need an app that restore sms from xml backup compatibile with iPhone 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

nilac8991 said:


> Now you need an app that restore sms from xml backup compatibile with iPhone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think there are apps ,which can restore xml to iPhone,but not as sms conversation


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you did a jail break to your iPhone????

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

nilac8991 said:


> Did you did a jail break to your iPhone????
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



iOS 6.0.1 :-/ And I dont wanna do it..Is it necessary?


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

I dont know but if you are did the jailbreak it was much easier to do

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

nilac8991 said:


> I dont know but if you are did the jailbreak it was much easier to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn,it looks there is no chance do it..Backuptrans app is good,but only for 20 sms :-/


----------



## Calin (Jan 16, 2013)

How many messages do you have ??? (ABOUT)....

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 16, 2013)

nilac8991 said:


> How many messages do you have ??? (ABOUT)....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



About 7000..And the worst is ,I need them as sms converstation,not saved in Gmail..This can only do Backuptrans,but I wont pay 20€ for one use this app


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 17, 2013)

So nobody else ? We can easily download license key to Windows, Microsoft Office,Navigation and for this app we cant?  Pity


----------



## icenight89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ne_X_uS said:


> So nobody else ? We can easily download license key to Windows, Microsoft Office,Navigation and for this app we cant?  Pity

Click to collapse



Don't ask for pirated software in this forum, against the rules


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 18, 2013)

icenight89 said:


> Don't ask for pirated software in this forum, against the rules

Click to collapse



I asked as a last choice..If someone knows somethng better..?...


----------



## Calin (Jan 18, 2013)

*R: Transfer SMS from Android to iPhone(Backuptrans)*

I dont you wanna spend 20 dollars for an app..... there most ne some app.... -.-

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally I have found something. But I had to sold my iPhone 4S. So when I will have 4S or iPhone 5(dont know now), I will try that program and I will post there if it Works or not  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 21, 2013)

So, that program I found, Moborobo doesnt work..So only way is BackupTrans and buy it for 20€


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,I spent hours of finding app which can I use to transfer my sms from Android device to iPhone. I found Backuptrans android sms to iphone transfer,but its only for 20 sms. If I want to transfer all of my sms(Yes,I need them,and I cant save them on Gmail,I need them as sms conversation)
I need to buy this app and it costs 20 dollars..I think its really expensive only for one use. Thats why I still have Android and I cant buy iPhone ,because most of sms are very important for me..Is there any other solution? Thx for answers


----------



## WeDevelop (Jan 21, 2013)

*4 Shared*



Ne_X_uS said:


> Hello,I spent hours of finding app which can I use to transfer my sms from Android device to iPhone. I found Backuptrans android sms to iphone transfer,but its only for 20 sms. If I want to transfer all of my sms(Yes,I need them,and I cant save them on Gmail,I need them as sms conversation)
> I need to buy this app and it costs 20 dollars..I think its really expensive only for one use. Thats why I still have Android and I cant buy iPhone ,because most of sms are very important for me..Is there any other solution? Thx for answers

Click to collapse



U could just go to 4shared dot com and dowload the .apk file of Backuptrans and install it..:good:


----------



## Ne_X_uS (Jan 24, 2013)

WeDevelop said:


> U could just go to 4shared dot com and dowload the .apk file of Backuptrans and install it..:good:

Click to collapse



There is nothing like this. But I found the way. I just used SMS Backup + and transfered all sms to gmail. Its very simple and in gmail u can easily read it. Its in converstations like sms ,so 5* to SMS Backup +


----------



## turboluis (Feb 28, 2013)

*How*



Ne_X_uS said:


> There is nothing like this. But I found the way. I just used SMS Backup + and transfered all sms to gmail. Its very simple and in gmail u can easily read it. Its in converstations like sms ,so 5* to SMS Backup +

Click to collapse



How exactly did you transfer it to Gmail? Did you email the xml to yourself as an attachment?  How exactly does Gmail display the xml file as a conversation?


----------



## Kentyet (Jul 9, 2013)

You can try this way and see if it works:
1. Use iCloud to backup your SMS 
2. Then connect Android phone to your computer
3. Open the iCloud backup file and copy those SMS to Android phone

More info about iCloud backup you can visit URL: support.apple.com/kb/HT4859
Here’s another way to transfer sms from iphone to Android on Windows or Mac without using iTunes: How to transfer SMS/contact/photo/music/video/Call list from iphone to Android
URL: mac-iphone-ipad.com/how-to-transfer-sms-contact-photo-music-video-calllist-from-iphone-to-android/


----------



## Calin (Jul 9, 2013)

Read again the title of the thread mate!

Trimis de pe GT9001 Folosind Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## satuduatiga (Jul 9, 2013)

turboluis said:


> How exactly did you transfer it to Gmail? Did you email the xml to yourself as an attachment?  How exactly does Gmail display the xml file as a conversation?

Click to collapse



How to transfer sms to gmail?


----------



## natalia804 (Oct 30, 2013)

*A tool to help you transfer sms between mobiles easily*

As I found two days before, from the iphone-transfer-android.com. The tool Mobile Transfer can help you transfer files among iPhone, Android and Symbian. Datas like SMS, contacts, call log, photos, songs, videos and even application are all supported. I use it to transfer my HTC android to iPhone 5s.


----------



## Muticall (Nov 7, 2013)

natalia804 said:


> As I found two days before, **** can help you transfer files among iPhone, Android and Symbian. Datas like SMS, contacts, call log, photos, songs, videos and even application are all supported. I use it to transfer my HTC android to iPhone 5s.

Click to collapse



Not free.


----------



## Coweri (Dec 8, 2013)

If you want to transfer sms. contact, calendar, bookmark, call log etc from Android to iPhone, please download Android Data to iPhone Transfer instead.


----------



## Pastoriilie (May 4, 2015)

If you are not that familiar with the iTunes, you can also transfer the messages along with other data such as videos, photos, contacts by using some proper tool.


----------



## abbie415 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Transfer SMS from Android to iPhone*

To transfer SMS messages from Android to iPhone,  view this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5qD0hgZK7M


----------



## abbie415 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Transfer SMS from Android to iPhone (Jihosoft)*

Hey, I know a tool named *Jihosoft Phone Transfer* which can help to transfer SMS from Android to iPhone. Have a try.


----------



## firewoood (Nov 17, 2015)

BackupTrans is a shareware. You need to pay for it if you use its full functionality. For data transfer among different platforms, I highly suggest to have a look at this useful tutorial:

Guide: How to Transfer Android SMS to iPhone

It also works from iPhone to Android. The transfer is mutual, not only for single direction.


----------



## AbigailJones (Jun 17, 2016)

*apps are not recommended*

I would suggest that you should try Mobile Transfer. It is indeed too expensive charging 20 bucks for a single sms transmission. This program is what I googled a long time ago and have been used since then. You can not only transfer the SMS from your old Android to the iPhone, and also do backup files, restore data and overwrite them if you want.


----------



## ReneLou (Jul 20, 2016)

*Transfer SMS from Android to iPhone*

*Jihosoft Phone Transfer*provides an easy way to transfer text messages from Android to iPhone[/URL] with just a few block clicks. It works perfectly with all iPhone and Android devices. No matter you used a Samsung, HTC, LG, or Sony Xperia, this software will always meet your need to copy messages to your iPhone 5/5S/6/6 Plus/6S/6S Plus. Besides messages, Jihosoft Phone Transfer lets you transfer contacts, calendar, photos, videos, music and other data between Android and iPhone.
Hope it will be helpful for you.


----------



## Kanters (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh , as long as we use the Andorid data transfer tool to do , the Andorid SMS transfer program can be easy for us ,
Like me , i am use blackberry and i have synced blackberry messages to iPhone ,Like ordinary Android phone, may use different methods


----------



## HerryPotter888 (Aug 3, 2017)

*Transer SMS from Android to iPhone*

Yeah, you can comme here, I will tell youhow to export sms android to iphone, do you know Doctor Telephone,  it can help you to solve the problem of mobile phone transmission, just find it in google. See here : *doctor-telephone.com/messages/transfer-sms-android-to-iphone.html*


----------

